# releases



## Charliedelta (Feb 8, 2014)

I just came out with a doubt. If you take a picture of a model leaning on a door, do you need a property release for the door in addition to the model release?

What if it's a close up portrait just head and shoulders but still with the door visible?

And what if the door is a very peculiar one, that has some unique features and can therefore be recognized?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2014)

I won't attempt to speak for the law in New York, but I would say, "VERY unlikely".  Assuming it's a location where you were allowed to be, there should be no issue, and even if it wasn't, you should still be fine.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would assume that a door release wouldn't be required, but then there are some really strange laws out there.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 9, 2014)

Usually the guideline is if something is recognizable or not. 

If the place where you took the picture didn't have a problem with your model/subject leaning against their door and it could be a door anywhere then I don't suppose you'd need a release. If it has a gargoyle doorknocker or some such thing unusual enough to be recognized then you might need to check into getting a release for retail or commercial use. 

There's info. on ASMP's site about property releases and sample forms.


----------

